# Smoked potatoes wow!



## Spenny (May 2, 2018)

I had a bit of extra time yesterday so decided to experiment with some smoked potatoes.View media item 5537004 minutes in the microwave, tossed in some evoo, spg, and dill. Done for 2 hours at 275 with hickory. Turned out perfect. View media item 553701Added a couple of venison steaks then gave them a quick reverse sear. View media item 553702Turned out amazing, so good I almost forgot to take a picture!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2018)

They must have been really really good, because I think you forgot to post the picture. At least I can't see it. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

But the tattors sound good.


----------



## Spenny (May 2, 2018)

Weird I can see the pics just fine... Any ideas?


----------



## noboundaries (May 2, 2018)

My wife and I have almost gone 100% replacing Russets with the yellow sweet potatoes, not the red flesh ones. The yellows are not that much different than the Russets and can be used exactly the same way for everything from baking, smoking, to hash browns.  Interesting switch-up in flavor.


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> My wife and I have almost gone 100% replacing Russets with the yellow sweet potatoes, not the red flesh ones. The yellows are not that much different than the Russets and can be used exactly the same way for everything from baking, smoking, to hash browns.  Interesting switch-up in flavor.



We use the Yukon Gold almost exclusively now. Wash and go, she likes hers Microwave baked. I like them cut and boiled.
When you say Sweet Potatoes, do you mean like these?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

Both the taters & the steaks look delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

Spenny said:


> Weird I can see the pics just fine... Any ideas?



You can see them because they are on your computer. But unless you upload them, and insert them, we can't. ;)






This is a thumbnail of SPOG and some Cyan that I smoked recently. Just as an example.

Lot's of folks have trouble at first getting their pictures to work. ;)


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Both the taters & the steaks look delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Why can't Chris and I see the Pictures?
Too far away? :confused:


----------



## flatbroke (May 2, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Why can't Chris and I see the Pictures?
> Too far away? :confused:


 Cause you was blinded by the light . Rays of sunshine beaming down from heaven.


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2018)

Can't see them either .


----------



## flatbroke (May 2, 2018)

That’s cause they was eaten


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2018)

If Al can see them it maybe that he does not have enough post count,the mods have to release the photos JMHO
Richie


----------



## flatbroke (May 2, 2018)

my posts never count but the pictures show


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> my posts never count but the pictures show


Member Since:

You Sep 16, 2007 Messages:427

He has 4 post new members have a waiting period IMHO
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> Member Since:
> 
> You Sep 16, 2007 Messages:427
> 
> ...



You nailed it Richie!
To every solution, there's a problem.


----------



## myownidaho (May 2, 2018)

I need to try this.

Having grown potatoes, Yukon Golds are totally worth it. The flavor and texture profile is the most noticeably improved over store bought.


----------

